# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Njoftim

## Jamarber

Me date 05.03.2006, me rastin e 15° vjetorit te ardhjes masive se shqiptareve ne Itali, Lidhja jone Nacionale organizon nje Koncert madheshtor ne qytetin e Riminit. 
Me kete rast jeni te lutur te beheni promotore te ketij lajmi tek anetaret dhe simpatizantet e shoqatave qe denjesisht perfaqesoni. 
SONI- SINAN HOXHA Valletare NGA GRUPI ARTISTIK SHQIPONJA NE UDINE & Surpriza te tjera 
************************* 
JENI TE MIREPRITUR 
Koncerti Zhvillohet diten e DIELE 05.03.06 ORA 15.00 
Prane diskotekes CHIC, Via Regina Margherita n° 83/G  Rimini (Lungomare di Rimini, Bus stop n° 24) Info: www.legaalbanese.com; info@legaalbanese.com Tel. 0541.24918; Cel. 347.2618790 
Bileta e hyrjes kushton vetem 10 euro. 
Ju falenderoj paraprakisht per bashkepunimin dhe ju uroj nga zemra ç'do te mire. 
Juaj 
ZV/PRESIDENTI I LIDHJES SHQIPTARE NE ITALI 
GJERGJ LLESHAJ

----------

